# May I request a brief schooling on exterior hull finishes?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There aren't any good finishes for a boat used in shell/rocks that gets beached regularly.
The hull is going to get chewed up. Use it, fix it, use it some more.
Expensive paint or cheap paint, it won't matter.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> There aren't any good finishes for a boat used in shell/rocks that gets beached regularly.
> The hull is going to get chewed up. Use it, fix it, use it some more.
> Expensive paint or cheap paint, it won't matter.


I try not to make it too regular, but I do understand what you mean. Which was my general thoughts on not wanting to spend some 150 bones per quart on marine paint. Made a quick stop to the seemingly notoriously more expensive West Marine today, and was just blown away by the prices. So I am thinking inexpensive, get back on the water. 

Steve


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You can always go with rattle can camo.
Simple to touch up when you do scratch it,
looks good on the water. 

Cheap and easy... :-?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sand, fill scrapes, sand smooth and paint. In your part of the bay you will hit oysters so cheap is good. BLP Mobile Paints are very good paints in my book and are cheap. There is a store (American Paint Supplies) on Taylor Road in Naples.

Please do not use bed liner on the outside of your hull.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> Sand, fill scrapes, sand smooth and paint.  In your part of the bay you will hit oysters so cheap is good.  BLP Mobile Paints are very good paints in my book and are cheap.  There is a store (American Paint Supplies) on Taylor Road in Naples.
> 
> Please do not use bed liner on the outside of your hull.


I had considered bedliner initially, but really upon further review, it sounded ridiculous to even consider removing the stuff if I ever wanted to refinish it. I didn't even want to think about what I'd do if I somehow got water in between the liner and the glass. That would be a mess.

Thanks for the retailer suggestion, I will check them out.

And Brett, no camo for me, but thanks for the suggestion. 

Steve


----------

